# A bit like an Aqua Terra?



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Back to watches for a bit. :smile:

I really like these, but there's honestly no way.










These sarx015s are similar, but do I want another Seiko? And I hate the bracelet. And the hands.










Then there's this smaller, plainer thing: the sarb033. I rather like it, but I think it might lack ambition.










What else should I be considering?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarb 033 is my next purchase, is lovely.

Hamilton do a fairly simple, nice looking watch not too dissimilar and with a black textured dial. No idea of name/model sorry, only seen it in jewellers window

I really really like the blue dial Aqua terra but 1) I can't afford one and 2) if I could I probably wouldn't be able to convince myself to spend that much on a modern omega... Have been looking for affordable equivalents but apart from that elusive and possibly mythical Sarb 045 have seen nothing close :sad: if anybody has any suggestions...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> Sarb 033 is my next purchase, is lovely.
> 
> Hamilton do a fairly simple, nice looking watch not too dissimilar and with a black textured dial. No idea of name/model sorry, only seen it in jewellers window
> 
> I really really like the blue dial Aqua terra but 1) I can't afford one and 2) if I could I probably wouldn't be able to convince myself to spend that much on a modern omega... Have been looking for affordable equivalents but apart from that elusive and possibly mythical Sarb 045 have seen nothing close :sad: if anybody has any suggestions...


 They are nice aren't they? I especially like the 38mm case size.

the Hamilton is one of the jazzmasters I think. i don't really warm to them. They aren't as rugged and sporty as the seikos (or omegas).


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

badgersdad said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarb 033 is my next purchase, is lovely.
> ...


Yeah I like that they are 38

I think so but has a not too fussy dial, no silly day thing, nothing cluttered like the other jazz masters, and nice texture - it's the only hammy I fancy. Also doesn't look too big, some of the jazz masters are on the large size... Can't find it online, will take a photo next time I go past


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster range a couple of years ago Creation had the simple two hand white or black face qtz version with a lovely tan or black leather and gold or silver indices for a massive reduction at circa £200 i wanted one but lacked the means and when the means arrived they'd become conspicuously absent :sad:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Seagull do an Aqua terra homage and I'm sure I remember seeing an Orient Star with similar styling.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

This is the Hamilton I had in mind I think - looks better in the shop window though (photo pinched from Google, apologies to the owner)


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

How about a Tissot Visodate? Quite "similar.......ish!" looking?


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Take a look at the Orient Star "Standard Date", and although I received a broken one, the new Roamer Rotodate is very Aqua Terra-esque


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

dowsing said:


> Seagull do an Aqua terra homage and I'm sure I remember seeing an Orient Star with similar styling.












Here's the seagull. It certainly has a lot in common with an aqua terra.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

marley said:


> How about a Tissot Visodate? Quite "similar.......ish!" looking?


 And here's the Visodate. Personally I find the date a bit too visible, but that's just me. Nice watch though, and quite solid I believe.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> This is the Hamilton I had in mind I think - looks better in the shop window though (photo pinched from Google, apologies to the owner)


 That is quite nice, but don't you find the sides of the body a bit fussy?


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

These are pretty similar:










In blue










or


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Those orients are nice. Bit pricier that the Seiko I think, but good looking.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > Seagull do an Aqua terra homage and I'm sure I remember seeing an Orient Star with similar styling.
> ...


 i'd give the seagull a go they seem quiet a good movements and build aint bad ive had one in a Parnis which was the best homage ive had much better than an alpha, slightly off subject but it gives you an idea of the quality for £80. This is an IWC Portuguese Homage with a seagull movement and time keeping and power reserve was great




__
https://flic.kr/p/qJZkkq


__
https://flic.kr/p/q5KW7i


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

That Parnis is nice in a 'I'm surprised' in a good way.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > dowsing said:
> ...


They don't seem to make the anymore, which isn't entirely surprising. They were very similar. Shame cos it looks really nice.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> That Parnis is nice in a 'I'm surprised' in a good way.


 check out LM watches they do some nice homages especially Parnis it was very nice even the deployant and leather was nice


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


 If its the shape of the case you're after try the Alpha PO for about £70 from homage watches uk on ebay its a lovely little number and with a splash of colour heres mine and despite what some people say for the price they are fine. Solid link bracelet including end links and a decent automatic movement a great bit of fun.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

completely off topic i know but i work on tangents and

you made me look because of the homage path and this is rather nice artytime:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alpha-Daytona-Rose-Gold-Blue-Pearl-Racer-Watch-Italian-Leather-Strap-New-/161696591564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a5de2ecc


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

badgersdad said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


I think that they still make the odd batch as I got email from earlier in the year. If you go on the Seagull website and choose notify me when in stock they should email when the next batch is in stock or try the sales over on Watchuseek.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> completely off topic i know but i work on tangents and
> 
> you made me look because of the homage path and this is rather nice artytime:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alpha-Daytona-Rose-Gold-Blue-Pearl-Racer-Watch-Italian-Leather-Strap-New-/161696591564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a5de2ecc


That is an absurd watch. I bet it smells of glade air freshener.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

dowsing said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > Nigelp said:
> ...


Ah, ok. Which site? The us one doesn't mention them at all. Do you need to look on the Singapore site?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


you could always save up for a bit and get the real thingy me bobs just a thought its easy to spend 1500 quid or so on 15 watches that you might get fed up with


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> you could always save up for a bit and get the real thingy me bobs just a thought its easy to spend 1500 quid or so on 15 watches that you might get fed up with


The thought crosses my mind from time to time but I'm very impatient. And anyway, apart from the cachet of the brand, I think I might prefer the seiko. :blush:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Here you go, it even says they have the blue and white ones in stock:

www.chinesewatch.net/goods.php?id=105

www.chinesewatch.net/goods.php?id=104


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree, get the real thing...........you will never regret it


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Boxbrownie said:


> I agree, get the real thing...........you will never regret it


 I know you're right, but it wouldn't just cost me the price of the watch; there'd be the solicitors fees, the alimony, quite possibly some plastic surgery...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

dowsing said:


> Here you go, it even says they have the blue and white ones in stock:
> 
> www.chinesewatch.net/goods.php?id=105
> 
> www.chinesewatch.net/goods.php?id=104


 Nice one Carl. I'd never have found that.

It is very like a Seamaster isn't it? I think I'd like it to have just a little bit of its own DNA. I'm struggling to find anything I like more than the SARB033. Shh, don't tell Bond...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, get the real thing...........you will never regret it
> ...


That's a Win Win then? :biggrin:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

How about having the Sarb033 for a while and then, when out of warranty and you fancy a fiddle, adding some Dagaz PO hands? They go with the 6r15 movement in both the Seiko you first pictured...


----------

